# Why the F*%@ did I buy that?



## Kajet (Jan 27, 2009)

So you bought a new game, got it home, installed and played it and that is the only question you can ask yourself...

Maybe it was a crappy port of a good game, maybe it was an over-hyped big name either way share your pain and let everyone know what games that suck so bad you wish you didn't own them and why.

Mine would be (Just off the top of my head and I'll add some later I bet.)

Darkstalkers (PSX): Don't freak out on me I love the series but this arcade port sucks ass, you can see where they cut corners all over the place and it's just bad... and to make matters worse at the time Night Warriors: Darkstalker's Revenge was ported to the Saturn around the same time though I never played it I bet it didn't suck as much ass.

Bad Day LA (PC): My god... this game is horrible... it's buggy, juvenile to the point of looking up to one day being a crappy GTA clone, and just plain unpleasant to every sense you can think of, It's possibly the only game I've installed and uninstalled within a few hours...

The Ship (PC): It's kinda hard to be too harsh on this game cause I think it was made by some no-name basement company but still... it's bad, granted it's very stylized and has a certain 1920's charm but it's hard to even describe, kind of a mix of several different games, You're on a ship (le gasp! no way!) run by some rich asshole who has you kill another specific passenger, you're discouraged from killing everyone and you'll be thrown in the brig if security sees you, anyway what REALLY makes this game (outside of crappy escort missions in the single player game) is the sims esque  "needs" that if you ignore you will die. and I found myself running around fulfilling my needs more than doing anything entertaining, so FAIL.


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 27, 2009)

ping pals on DS.
i was young and naive.
turned out to be the most useless game ever made on the DS


----------



## Riptor (Jan 27, 2009)

Animal Crossing: Wild World. I had bought the Gamecube version before, and became terribly addicted before I got sick of doing the same thing every single day, and being punished when I skipped a day. So, I sold it.

A few years later, for God knows what reason, I bought the DS version. The same thing happened. And I'm NOT getting suckered with City Folk.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 27, 2009)

COD4 on the PC, already had it on 360.

Mirrors Edge on 360, should of gotten it on PC instead.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 27, 2009)

I suppose Armored Core: For Answer would be the game.  It's an okay game, but a game I could live without.  A $60 I could have used for other things.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2009)

unreal tournament 3 PC version... i LOVE the game but no one is playing it online >.> an online shooter without other players... damnit...

digimon world 1 for the PS1. my sister wanted it so we baught it together, was cool at the beginning but got VERY repetitive after some time. my sister was pretty disappointed because it had pretty much nothing todo with the TV show.

mario strikers charged football. sold it again after some time, i hated it


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 27, 2009)

when i was in 8th grade i was into skateboarding so i would buy tony hawks games and every one that i ever bought just dissapointed me i don't know why i kept buying it.

until project 8 came i just went like eff that these games suck and stopped


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't have many, but....

_Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly_ (PS2) - I can't believe this game actually made it through the publisher's QA.  What on Earth were they thinking?

_Blast Works_ (Wii) - Okay, so it puts an interesting twist on arcade shooters, but the music . . . the MUSIC . . . is that s tuff even considered music by today's standards?  No melody, no soul, just a bunch of generic techno riffs.


----------



## X (Jan 27, 2009)

world in conflict, i thought it was a first person shooter, it turned out being a real time strategy game, i uninstalled it 5 minuites later, its still sitting on my desk -_-


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought Ghost recon thinking it was a multi player game but you need to be on the internet for it to be. The damn case should say that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 27, 2009)

TNA Impact. And what's worse is I bought the watered down PS2 version.

Forbidden Siren although in time it grew on me.

Right now I'm saying the same thing about the PS2 version of Killer 7 although I'm hoping that'll turn out to grow on me like Siren did.


----------



## Laze (Jan 27, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Right now I'm saying the same thing about the PS2 version of Killer 7 although I'm hoping that'll turn out to grow on me like Siren did.



I played it on the Gamecube, and I rather enjoyed it. Plus, I've had the option of playing it on the PS2 as well and I must say it kind of flows better on the Cube - controller wise - I remember the game feeling a little disjointed when playing it on the Playstation. Stick with it though, as personally I think it's a brilliantly bizarre title that should be played through at least once. How far are you actually?

Anyways, why in God's name I bought Gran Turismo 3: Concept I will never know. I think it may have been because of those cars with the weird wagging tails, and the lights running up and down the trim. I don't even LIKE Gran Turismo, I just wanted to play in the freak-o Smart Car thing and I didn't even get that far.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 27, 2009)

Fury. It was a PC game. Online only. The developer bailed. It was basically a more action based guild wars on the unreal 3 engine. It was also the only game I knew that you couldn't attack people with the weapon you had in your hand, you had to use skills all the time for any attack.
Each skill was of an element and had a counter-element. You could pick two at a time, etc. The game was insanely boring. Button mash all day and run in circles around the target.
I see other games do this, but it isn't so damn repetitive with the same exact outcome and you aren't invulnerable while doing so.


Laze said:


> Anyways, why in God's name I bought Gran Turismo 3: Concept I will never know. I think it may have been because of those cars with the weird wagging tails, and the lights running up and down the trim. I don't even LIKE Gran Turismo, I just wanted to play in the freak-o Smart Car thing and I didn't even get that far.



LOL the Toyota Pod.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 27, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Animal Crossing: Wild World. I had bought the Gamecube version before, and became terribly addicted before I got sick of doing the same thing every single day, and being punished when I skipped a day. So, I sold it.
> 
> A few years later, for God knows what reason, I bought the DS version. The same thing happened. And I'm NOT getting suckered with City Folk.



I heard it was different, you should really get it.

Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the cursed King: Omg, this battle system sucks! What? i wasn't supposed to go there yet? Oh, something 20 levels higher than me killed me, nice. *return*

Guilty Gear Judgement (PSP)- I love the series, a bunch but wow, why make it Final Fight-esque? Also, complicated input commands with the psp directional buttons? *return*


----------



## Tycho (Jan 27, 2009)

Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3 for SNES.

I must have accidentally inhaled some kind of mind-altering substance that day.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lost Via Domus the most pointless game I had and also Battlefild 2142 :|


----------



## pheonix (Jan 27, 2009)

FF crystal chronicles, worst FF game ever IMO.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 27, 2009)

South Park for N64 on two occasions:

Spending money to rent it, and the fact that my family spent money to buy it for christmas many years later.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 27, 2009)

Laze said:


> How far are you actually?



To be honest, I've never sat down and played it long enough to even see a point to saving my progress. I've got some time on my hands for the next little bit though so maybe I'll give it another go tonight. What turned me off initially was sitting through dialogue that made absolutely no sense, and these were supposed to be "hints". I think I might have more patience for it now.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 27, 2009)

I do not regret buying any of my games.

...Except maybe my GBA Hamtaro game, though somehow even that one feels oddly compelling... >.>; Probably because I thought up so many ways to make it into a good game I now associate it with said good game.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> world in conflict, i thought it was a first person shooter, it turned out being a real time strategy game, i uninstalled it 5 minuites later, its still sitting on my desk -_-



thats your fault broski, not the game being bad

Only game I can remember that I regret buying was CoD3, it was pretty... inferior compared to 2 (and especially 4).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> thats your fault broski, not the game being bad
> 
> Only game I can remember that I regret buying was CoD3, it was pretty... inferior compared to 2 (and especially 4).


Oh god I hated COD 3 it made me want to kill my Wii. Its fucking complacated C4 placings and shit. It was a disgrace to the COD name


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 27, 2009)

Gotta say Two Worlds. I've heard people say "but the patches!" Meh... I couldn't even give that game the chance to be redeemed by patches. As far as I'm concerned, that game was sinfully overhyped (in the source I went by).


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 27, 2009)

For me it was Grand Theft Auto IV. Never really got into the story and I got bored running around doing random stuff. I'm more of a FPS and RTS kinda person anyway. 

*Waits to get shot by GTA Fanboys*


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2009)

~Oblivion, way too huge, way too boring.
~Mercs 2, I didn't listen to the reviews, and I regret every dime I spent on the damn game.
~Mirrors Edge demo, (no $ spent, but still) huge waste of time, didn't even finish it. 
~GTA 4. I wasted a lot of hours going for achievement points on it, and I overlooked a lot to get as far as I did, but I haven't touched the game since the second week after purchasing it on launch day. Waste of time and money.
~F.E.A.R., it was a little bit of fun, but I didn't get very far, and better games came out.
~DoA 4 - I liked DoA 3 a bit, so I got 4, but it was the same, and made me sad.
~Burnout Paradise ~ text was WAY THE FUCK too small, the minimap was impossible to see, the lack of humans scared me, the reptition was boring as fuck, and a bunch of other problems it had.
~Dead Rising. My friend played it, and beat it, I watched him. It was pretty bad in retrospect, and glad I didn't really play it at all.
~GH 3. The difficulty curve was fucking stupid, and the songs were kinda lame. I returned that within 24 hours, asking myself why the hell did I buy it.
~Pure. It was a good 'rent' game, but I bought the full package, and I'm sore that I ever did. It was fun for a few weeks, but got really old, really fast.
~Warhammer, age of Reckoning. It was okay for like a month, but then after reaching level 25, it got really lame.
~Diddy Kong Racing (N64). It was soooo freaking ridiculous, and difficult to drive.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 27, 2009)

Diego117 said:


> For me it was Grand Theft Auto IV. Never really got into the story and I got bored running around doing random stuff. I'm more of a FPS and RTS kinda person anyway.
> 
> *Waits to get shot by GTA Fanboys*



*stands up to shield ya*

*Grand Theft Auto IV* is by far the most overrated game in this current generation.  Yeah, it was fun to play, but it felt no different than the previous three on the PS2/XBOX... Other than prettier graphics, well-written characters and a slightly better targeting system, it should have been renamed *GTA 3.5*.  It definitely was NOT the jaw-dropping milestone Rockstar promised us.

Though I don't regret buying it.  It goes well with the collection.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 27, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda... for the GBA. You know, the NES Classics version or whatever? Almost a week after I bought it, I got Collector's Edition on the Gamecube. xD 'Nuff said.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 27, 2009)

Onimusha 3 PC version: Worst port EVAR! and I loved onimusha 3!

Far Cry 2: I didn't buy into the advice given but it just look so damn good!

Mass Effect: Over hyped piece of crap. Incredible dialog my ass! more like kids playing with action man figures!

Crisis Core: FF7: Dear god...it makes me wanna watch advent children and the spirits within in a two parter!

Street Fighter 2 HD remix: I suck at street fighter...why did I buy this?

Linger in Shadows: Artsy Bullshit

High Velocity Bowling: Wonky sixaxis controls

Silent Hill Homecoming: Needs a freaking name change to just HOMECOMING! THATS ALL! No Silent hill, cult or pyramid head boogy man WHATEVER!

True Crime: New York City: Why the hell did I think THIS was gonna be any good!

Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles: Rail Shooters are for arcades. Why else do you think Time Crisis failed on consoles?


I'd like to post more but I don't buy alot of stuff...


----------



## Tycho (Jan 27, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> *stands up to shield ya*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto IV* is by far the most overrated game in this current generation.  Yeah, it was fun to play, but it felt no different than the previous three on the PS2/XBOX... Other than prettier graphics, well-written characters and a slightly better targeting system, it should have been renamed *GTA 3.5*.  It definitely was NOT the jaw-dropping milestone Rockstar promised us.
> 
> Though I don't regret buying it.  It goes well with the collection.



Best in the series has been and will always be GTA 2.  GTA 3 was good too.  VC was good but they were starting to over-complicate things.  SA reeeeally got way too Sims-esque.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 27, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> *stands up to shield ya*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto IV* is by far the most overrated game in this current generation.  Yeah, it was fun to play, but it felt no different than the previous three on the PS2/XBOX... Other than prettier graphics, well-written characters and a slightly better targeting system, it should have been renamed *GTA 3.5*.  It definitely was NOT the jaw-dropping milestone Rockstar promised us.
> 
> Though I don't regret buying it.  It goes well with the collection.



lol what were ya expecting "san andreas 2?". compared to all the fucking options you had in that game gta 4 sucked on many levels, but it was more of a focused plot then the other rather rambleing story(after san andreas i didnt even bother to play the vice city and liberty city cookie cutter games). what i was exited about is that it showed they were actually thinking and really adjusting gameplay to actually make it better. mostly from what i've heard the cheif complaint of the game is that it didnt have the content that san andreas had. 



> ~Oblivion, way too huge, way too boring.



mostly empty. really wasn't even "huge". just a large space filled with copy and paste areas. not saying there was nothing to the game, just mostly empty in its sheer repetitiveness, really the curse of all the elder scrolls.



> Gotta say Two Worlds. I've heard people say "but the patches!" Meh... I couldn't even give that game the chance to be redeemed by patches. As far as I'm concerned, that game was sinfully overhyped (in the source I went by).



have to agree there.... prolly the worst game ive seen in years and thats pretty bad considering that ive been continually getting more disgusted at the gaming industry. the patches cant fix the fundamental game play fuckups in that game, its just terrible.... i'll play ugly and even EXTREMELY buggy games(i even beat both stalker games) but that thing i was done with after a few short hours. 



> ~Dead Rising. My friend played it, and beat it, I watched him. It was pretty bad in retrospect, and glad I didn't really play it at all.



ya, your like my brother. he didnt like the way the "had to be there on time" system worked, nor does he particularly like games that are quite that "nonlinear". though i had a blast with the game. the difficulty wasn't beating the main storyline but doing things like trying to save EVERYONE(save for the people at the very start, its impossible to save them) and generally discovering the games secrets and it really was packed with them to discover if you weren't a strategy guide whore.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 27, 2009)

ceacar99 said:


> lol what were ya expecting "san andreas 2?". compared to all the fucking options you had in that game gta 4 sucked on many levels, but it was more of a focused plot then the other rather rambleing story(after san andreas i didnt even bother to play the vice city and liberty city cookie cutter games). what i was exited about is that it showed they were actually thinking and really adjusting gameplay to actually make it better. mostly from what i've heard the cheif complaint of the game is that it didnt have the content that san andreas had.



Jesus, no. *San Andreas* was far worse than even *Vice City*.  That game was so full of itself, even the entire "state" was oversized and chock full of annoyances in every corner.  The game started out with tons of promise, with the whole "gangsta" atmosphere, the moment CJ was chased out, the game went back to being just another ordinary retread.  Why build up all that respect if you can't even recruit your homies until near the end of the game?  It wasn't a terrible sequel, and it had improvements in a lot of areas...  but too much filler is overkill.

The only real true improvement in *IV*, other than combat mechanics, is that they didn't force you to learn how to fly a stupid plane with piss-poor controls through rotating rings for three hours.

Wanna improve the series?  How about eliminating the annoying glitches that have been with the games since *III*.  Like, the sudden disappearing cars whenever the camera happens to spin around?  Or instances that somehow cause ALL the cars in an intersection to be exactly the same?  How about realistic physics so that streetlights aren't frail as wooden fences and wooden fences that aren't as impenetrable as brick walls?  How about pedestrians that actually react like human beings?  If I knock someone's groceries over, is it that hard to program a little "Hey!  I just bought that!" retort from them?   And not just walk away as if nothing happened?

Remove the lame-ass dating/friend system so that I don't get called every goddamn hour, by some skank who wants to go bowling, or go see a stupid show with my brother just to keep my reputation up with them.  I'm in the middle of going on a violent rampage at a bank, I don't want you calling my ass because you're bored and want personal Niko time, okay?  If I want realistic driving physics, I'd pop in *Gran Turismo*...  Bring back the easier controls that were better in the PS2/XBOX entries.

And for God's sake... WHY DID YOU LEAVE THE FLAMETHROWER OUT?!!  D:


----------



## Holsety (Jan 27, 2009)

Chainsaw was better than the flamethrower... And arguably more realistic, since that's what they seemed to be going for. 


> If I knock someone's groceries over, is it that hard to program a little "Hey! I just bought that!" retort from them? And not just walk away as if nothing happened?


God yes I hated how people either A) Started fighting you over the stupidest shit or B) Completely forgot they were just hit by a car and continued walking away... Although to be fair, New Yorkers DO fight over the stupidest shit >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 27, 2009)

Most Xbox/Xbox 360 game-WHY HAVENT I LEARN MY LESSON, Xbox means online gaming...I cant do online gaming TwT


----------



## Amundoryn (Jan 27, 2009)

NFS: Carbon - I liked just about every aspect of it except for one thing...it was too damn short!  I had beaten it the day I bought it.

If I think of any more, I'll let y'all know..


----------



## Laze (Jan 28, 2009)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles: Rail Shooters are for arcades. Why else do you think Time Crisis failed on consoles?



Actually, I kinda like some of the rail/arcade shooters on the Wii. I think they work rather well. Granted Umbrella Chronicles wasn't exactly mind blowing, but it was fun to plug away at zombies with your remote until _House Of The Dead 2 & 3: The Return_ came along. Surprised a rather odd Time Crisis spin off has not actually been commissioned for the Wii as of yet they kind of just seem to *work* on the console in my opinion, easy to pick up and put down, kills a bit of time and always a laugh or two with a friend - the direction the Wii seems to be focused on as of late.

That and I used to spend a lot of time playing those kind of games in arcades so naturally I find them instantly appealing.

And as shoddy as the game is, _Silent Hill: Arcade_ would we very welcome on the little white cuboid. Licsening is the issue here though I suppose.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 28, 2009)

Uhm...If you couldn't drive in Diddy Kong 64 then I don't know who out there in the world can help you. That game has some of the widest turns ever.
To be honest mario kart was harder, but really there's no difference.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 28, 2009)

pheonix said:


> FF crystal chronicles, worst FF game ever IMO.



I take it you never played it 4 players with friends? That's where all the fun is in that game. So insane.

Though if the story just disappointed you, I implore you to go through to the last level, or watch a youtube playthrough. The story takes a big turn around and becomes rather deep there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2009)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the cursed King: Omg, this battle system sucks! What? i wasn't supposed to go there yet? Oh, something 20 levels higher than me killed me, nice. *return**


DQ 3/4/5/6 were much better.



DarkTalbain64 said:


> Guilty Gear Judgement (PSP)- I love the series, a bunch but wow, why make it Final Fight-esque? Also, complicated input commands with the psp directional buttons? *return**


Lol sammy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> ~Burnout Paradise ~ text was WAY THE FUCK too small, the minimap was impossible to see, the lack of humans scared me, the reptition was boring as fuck, and a bunch of other problems it had.



yeah, i have paradise as well. its ok, driving arount the city is a lot of fun.
but you are right, the text is way to small and the minimap is a pain in the ass >.> the free roaming aspect is a nice idea but i prefer predefined routes for races. SO often i missed an exit because i had no idea where to drive and because the map was too small...
its still an ok game but im pretty happy that i didnt have to pay for it^^


----------



## lilmissnobody (Jan 28, 2009)

Final Fight: Streetwise. I actually rented it, but even 2.99 was too much for this piece of garbage. It's ugly, broken, stupid, and the possibly the most transparent GTA wannabe ever... at least until the "plot twists" begin and it turns into Nightmare Creatures on laughing gas.


----------



## Madness (Jan 28, 2009)

I borrowed my friends copy of Fable 2 when it first came out. It absolutely bored me to tears. Im so glad that i wasnt the one that payed for it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 28, 2009)

Final Fantasy X. I really dislike this game and saying why would only be redundant since I've said it so many times. especially my dislike of Tidus....

*resists going on a path of terrible wrath*


I would feel tempte dto say Team Fortress 2 but it was only $10 and I've actually had some fun with it when we made a Medic-Invuln-Congo line on one server, or the Great Wall of Sentries.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 28, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Final Fantasy X. I really dislike this game and saying why would only be redundant since I've said it so many times. especially my dislike of Tidus....
> 
> *resists going on a path of terrible wrath*



Oh please, anyone in their right mind who has consciously PLAYED a real *FF* game knows for a fact that part *X* was an atrocity to the saga.  Gone was the open-world exploration, which was later replaced by a tacked-on instant-warp system that your airship would drop you off at... you couldn't just simply soar the globe like the predecessors.  The entire game was one big fucking straight line, and I mean that in the most literal term, since it was virtually a single road from point A to point Z.

The battle system was way too easy, since you could swap all your party members in and out on the fly.  Blitzball sported some of the clumsiest controls I've seen for a minigame, it was even more insulting that the story made such a big flippin' deal about it.  World's gonna end, but we have time to play some tournaments with a bunch of kids!

Characters reeked of some of Tetsuya Nomura's worst creations ever since he signed on with Square, Tidus looks like the demonchild spawn of Cloud and Sora after having angry sex with eachother.  As a matter of fact, I've hated every chapter Nomura has touched with his grubby, uninspired creativity.  Everyone's gotta have spiky hair, chains, ongodly oversized weapons that would be impossible to lift in real life, an unbalanced mix of medieval and futuristic worlds, and they always have to be a bunch of teenagers that are pit against some pretty-boy metrosexual villain, that always has to have long hair and manages to look prettier than half the game's females.

I could go on and on about how much I hate him....  While I can't quite say I'd fully regret buying *X*, for the series as a whole still remains in my happiest memories.... I can fully understand anyone else despising the game for what it was.  It felt like a complete downgrade, it was a sacrilege.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 28, 2009)

Pokemon Colosseum: After buying that game I learned that I should never buy a pokemon game that is not made by Game Freak or Hal. The battle animations were choppy and lackluster, the trainer designs/animations were stupid (Apparent to all when a trainer throws a pokeball), they were so lazy that they used the GBA pokemon sound effects for the pokemon when they came out (Fking lazy btards!) and it had a very very weak story/plot. Not only that the multiplayer options were greatly gimped, seeing how they failed to include rental pokemon in the game like they did in stadium. I mean, the main reason why I loved stadium 2 so much was because I was able to try out other pokemon before I raised them on my main game. Sure the rentals were weaker in comparison to the pokemon you raise on your main game, but hell, they are just rentals, no training needed. Rentals allowed everyone to have a team (Aka, those that don't own a pokemon handheld game). Another thing that pissed me off was this: The only way to play against other people is to have your GBA Ruby/sapphire/emerald version plugged into your GC via a GBA to GC wire plug. I mean, WHY CAN'T I JUST STORE MY POKEMON ON THE MEMORY CARD FILE OF THE GAME?!?! If you want to do something remotely close to storing yoru GBA pokemon onto the game, you have to use the trade function on the GC game that is only acessible after getting through the agonizing story mode. However, that means you won't have acess to your pokemon in your GBA game UNLESS you do the whole trading thing all over again. I mean, seroiusly WTF were they thinking when they were making this?!?! Wouldn't it have been easier for them to just make an option to clone your pokemon in your GBA game to the system so it would be more convenient? For a company name Genius Sonority inc. they sure as hell didn't use their brains much when they were making this game. The music sucked, the graphics were terrible, the main character was lame, the whole "darkness" concept was *facepalm*, and the multiplayer for the game was just pathetic. 

tl;dr version: 
Lucario hates pokemon games not made by Hal or Game Freak.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 28, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Oh please, anyone in their right mind who has consciously PLAYED a real *FF* game knows for a fact that part *X* was an atrocity to the saga.  Gone was the open-world exploration, which was later replaced by a tacked-on instant-warp system that your airship would drop you off at... you couldn't just simply soar the globe like the predecessors.  The entire game was one big fucking straight line, and I mean that in the most literal term, since it was virtually a single road from point A to point Z.
> 
> The battle system was way too easy, since you could swap all your party members in and out on the fly.  Blitzball sported some of the clumsiest controls I've seen for a minigame, it was even more insulting that the story made such a big flippin' deal about it.  World's gonna end, but we have time to play some tournaments with a bunch of kids!
> 
> ...




But I actually liked the settings Nomura has done art for. D: It's actually trying to pull RPGs out of the "Ye Olde British Isles", and for THe World Ends With You it really fit. I liked the Gothic Black Mage Lulu although that belt-dress has to go. Well I like modern settings more, because to me they seem more creative than "Look at me I'm a princess wearing a tunic joining the heroes cause I hate doing girly things!"

Amano at least makes steampunkish and mideval fantasies work, if he were to just stop putting blue lipstick on the white-haired heroes. Nomura can be replaced, by whoever did the art of XII even if Amano did it then Vaan would have white-hair and blue lipstick, and probably so would Ashe considering she's really the more important character. (Notice Amano has a little obsession with drawing his heroes the same way. If you say anything about traditional japanese art, if I saw someone with blue lips then I would start giving them the heimlich if that wasn't Lipstick.)


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 28, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> But I actually liked the settings Nomura has done art for. D: It's actually trying to pull RPGs out of the "Ye Olde British Isles", and for THe World Ends With You it really fit. I liked the Gothic Black Mage Lulu although that belt-dress has to go. Well I like modern settings more, because to me they seem more creative than "Look at me I'm a princess wearing a tunic joining the heroes cause I hate doing girly things!"
> 
> Amano at least makes steampunkish and mideval fantasies work, if he were to just stop putting blue lipstick on the white-haired heroes. Nomura can be replaced, by whoever did the art of XII even if Amano did it then Vaan would have white-hair and blue lipstick, and probably so would Ashe considering she's really the more important character. (Notice Amano has a little obsession with drawing his heroes the same way. If you say anything about traditional japanese art, if I saw someone with blue lips then I would start giving them the heimlich if that wasn't Lipstick.)



Well, granted, I think my hatred for *FFX*'s character design turned into a relentless rant... In franchises outside of that series, his art does work.  Even in *Kingdom Hearts*, surprisingly enough.  *The World Ends With You* fits his style like a glove simply because of the modernized settings and current Japanese fashion trends.

Modernizing the series is one thing... But if you're going to put these characters in a heavily advanced technological world, why on earth are these people still using swords instead of high-tech weapons and firearms?  The combination worked best in *Final Fantasy VI*, since the industrial atmosphere didn't overpower the characters' abilities in battle.  It's really silly to watch a kid with a sword mowing down eight to ten soldiers armed with fully-loaded machine guns and body armor...  REALLY silly.

But back to Tetsuya Nomura, in *Final Fantasy*, he seems to be recycling the same palettes over and over again, there's always a guy with spiky hair... there's always a guy who wears lots of chains... there's always a guy with a huge-ass weapon that looks like it should be carried by three people...  there's always some character with a really crazy 'WTF?!?!" hairstyle that breaks several laws of gravitational physics... and there's always a flaming metrosexual male bad guy that has more beauty than most of the females in the game.

Nomura simply just doesn't generate any sort of real creative range the way Amano did.  Sure, Amano's designs were definitely out there, but dammit, they were always so different.  You could never assume what type of characters he'd be creating for the next sequel.  With Nomura, if he's announced for part *XIV*, I'll be placing cash bets that he'll be using the same recycled character models for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 28, 2009)

DragonRift said:


> Well, granted, I think my hatred for *FFX*'s character design turned into a relentless rant... In franchises outside of that series, his art does work. Even in *Kingdom Hearts*, surprisingly enough. *The World Ends With You* fits his style like a glove simply because of the modernized settings and current Japanese fashion trends.
> 
> Modernizing the series is one thing... But if you're going to put these characters in a heavily advanced technological world, why on earth are these people still using swords instead of high-tech weapons and firearms? The combination worked best in *Final Fantasy VI*, since the industrial atmosphere didn't overpower the characters' abilities in battle. It's really silly to watch a kid with a sword mowing down eight to ten soldiers armed with fully-loaded machine guns and body armor... REALLY silly.
> 
> But back to Tetsuya Nomura, in *Final Fantasy*, he seems to be recycling the same palettes over and over again, there's always a guy with spiky hair... there's always a guy who wears lots of chains... there's always a guy with a huge-ass weapon that looks like it should be carried by three people... there's always some character with a really crazy 'WTF?!?!" hairstyle that breaks several laws of gravitational physics... and there's always a flaming metrosexual male bad guy that has more beauty than most of the females in the game.


 
I sometimes think about that with the Tales of series. >_>


----------



## reian (Jan 28, 2009)

Zoids Assault(X-Box360)-the most unbalanced game ever....from now on I'm buy Japanese Zoids games and mucking through it instead of thinking that I understand it and getting killed every 5 minutes.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2009)

Chasm: The Rift on PC. Felt like a cheap knockoff of Quake visually and designwise.

This purchase was a LONG time ago, I think back in 1998 or 1999. I only played it a few times and was dissatisfied with it so I tossed it away.


----------



## coolkidex (Jan 28, 2009)

WoW.

Enough said.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 28, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> WoW.
> 
> Enough said.



Because you didn't like it, or because you want several years of your life back?  *chuckle*


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2009)

coolkidex said:


> WoW.
> 
> Enough said.



Seconded, MMORPGs don't click with me anymore even tho I played RO on private servers for a couple of years near the beginning of this decade.

WoW, along with Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead are _overrated_.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 28, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Seconded, MMORPGs don't click with me anymore even tho I played RO on private servers for a couple of years near the beginning of this decade.
> 
> WoW, along with Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead are _overrated_.



l4d had soooo much potential in my mind. especially because i LOVE zombie games... it was great with the unique zombies that meant that you couldnt survive alone, but seeing hoards of zombies, even fast zombies being dropped without the team getting scratched(as usually happens amongst good shooter players) is just plain sad, mostly because headshots are not required to kill them. 

and ya, i've played more mmo's then any man should and GENERALLY i get bored quick. wow was one of the shortest spans ive ever spent on one and i have no intention of going back. the few i liked are dead now, so the only mmo(not an rpg though) that i got left is ww2 online....


----------



## Silverstreak (Jan 29, 2009)

Dragon Ball Z Burst Limit. I was expecting it to be better than Tenkaichi, but no... they literally took a step backwards and gave it the same experience as the Budokai games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 29, 2009)

ceacar99 said:


> l4d had soooo much potential in my mind. especially because i LOVE zombie games... it was great with the unique zombies that meant that you couldnt survive alone, but seeing hoards of zombies, even fast zombies being dropped without the team getting scratched(as usually happens amongst good shooter players) is just plain sad, mostly because headshots are not required to kill them.
> 
> and ya, i've played more mmo's then any man should and GENERALLY i get bored quick. wow was one of the shortest spans ive ever spent on one and i have no intention of going back. the few i liked are dead now, so the only mmo(not an rpg though) that i got left is ww2 online....



About time someone's *finally* taken the time to look up what the phrase "MMO" means.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 29, 2009)

Fallout 3.


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Jan 29, 2009)

I purchased fucking Counter Strike: Source for forty fucking dollars from Gamestop after my computer got reformatted. I later learned that all I needed to do to get the game was to install Steam again (WHICH I TRIED TO DO BUT THE GODDAMN SITE WOULDN'T LET ME!)

Great. This thread made me remember what I had been trying to forget.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 29, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> DQ 3/4/5/6 were much better.
> 
> 
> Lol sammy.




Never played any of them, probably never will either.


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Jan 29, 2009)

one game for me would be BattleField 2142... omg worst game i ever played


----------



## Nylak (Jan 29, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> ~Oblivion, way too huge, way too boring.


 
You're insane; best game ever.

That said, I don't really regret any of my game purchases, primarily because I very rarely can actually afford to buy a new game, so when I do it's usually a game I've anticipaed and researched for some time or one I've had highly recommended by a friend who knows my tastes.  If I have any hesitations, I'll rent or borrow first.  >>


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mr. Goblet said:


> I purchased fucking Counter Strike: Source for forty fucking dollars from Gamestop after my computer got reformatted. I later learned that all I needed to do to get the game was to install Steam again (WHICH I TRIED TO DO BUT THE GODDAMN SITE WOULDN'T LET ME!)
> 
> Great. This thread made me remember what I had been trying to forget.



ya.... steam has pissed off countless people. though for some reason i learned to like it. i dont even have my original hl2 cds anymore for example..... however i never buy anything from the actual store for it. no need for the disks when i'll pretty much have to download hte whole game's worth in patches anyway.... i think the only game i bought and put on steam was might and magic(because it wouldnt work otherwise, steam made it work! ) and i waited like 4 hours for steam to acquire the content it needed to "convert" my installation of the game.....(in other words it just downloaded the whole shit anyway...)



> You're insane; best game ever.



your nuts.... morrowind, so much better. oblivion is so arcade its ridiculous. to people like me oblivion dumned down down the whole system in the game and thus ruined it.

btw, awesome avatar with the caption above it


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jan 30, 2009)

A game called instinct. Was developed in Russia and left in  Russian. But there are no subtitles. You have to check your journal to see what was just said. I know like 5 words of Russian so the lack of subs are a major problem for me.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> About time someone's *finally* taken the time to look up what the phrase "MMO" means.



You gotta understand that the maximum number of players _is_ massive for someone where ceacar's from.

Besides, think about it. If he's dissing L4D it's probably pretty damn good.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 30, 2009)

ceacar99 said:


> your nuts.... morrowind, so much better. oblivion is so arcade its ridiculous. to people like me oblivion dumned down down the whole system in the game and thus ruined it.


 
Eh, I tried Morrowind because I loved Oblivion so much, and honestly I couldn't get through it (primarily because I hate PC games).  Didn't like the limitation of the controls, the graphics were so crappy as to be distracting, and it didn't have nearly the breadth of plot an character development that Oblivion had.  Overall: boring and simplistic, especially without downloadable content.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ape Escape: On the Loose
Why did I think the game would be good without the second-analog gimmick the PSOne  version was famous for?!


----------



## Laze (Jan 30, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Fallout 3.



I must admit, I'm not playing that game as much as I thought I would.

Sad really, as I was really itching to get my hands on a copy.


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 30, 2009)

Worst game ever huh? Ooooh that's tough. There's been a lot of poorly-designed stuff I've made the mistake of pay money for. But, If I had to choose just ONE, I think it would have to be this:

Alone In The Dark - short, badly-written story, and the perpetual inability for John Whatisface to run away from the nasties trying to kill him. I mean, I can understand not running when you're badly injured; I get that, it makes sense. But to continue your stumbling, waddling stride while 6 or 7 of these zombie jerkface fissure things come to devour your brains is just... ugh. Also, he appears to have no knees, or something, because he is completely incapable of doing even simple leaps to low platforms. This is evidenced by my 50 or 60 visits Jagged Rock Junction in the early sections of the game. That alone made me want to put the thing down and do something else.

Then there's the ability to skip ahead to any chapter in the game. But, without actually finishing it? What the hell kind of incentive is that?

AitD does have some redeeming features though, namely the inventory. I was really intrigued by the ability to combine everyday items to create slapdash weapons to fight with. Unforuntately, they didn't push it far enough, so really, it was a choice between the tape/flare/alcohol firebomb, the rag/lighter fluid/lighter molotov, or the tape/glowstick sticky-lights. There were no real other combinations worth mentioning. Even I had my doubts about this 'gas bullets' combo; while it made fighting more effective, I couldn't help but dwell on the image of John Whatisface's gun bursting into flames at inopportune moments.

But then, items CRITICAL to the game progress come along, and eat up your precious inventory slots >_<; If they're mission critical, maybe you should stick them in your pants pocket, dumbass.

Some other disappointments include: Clive Barker's Jericho, XIII, Fable 2, and Shadowrun (this one is alright but, silly me, I thought it came with a campagin mode D


Also, to whoever posted TF2 as being over-hyped: While I disagree with what you say, I'll defend to the death your right to say it. TF2 is my very favoritest game of all time.

Left 4 Dead is not bad, but it needs some work still. I'm thinking of checking out this Realism mod someone's written. Zombies die only to headshots, hordes are stronger, faster, bigger, and more frequent, and supplies are harder and harder to find. (There's NOTHING in the safehouses; what you find on the map is all you get) Upside is there are no 'special' zombies to really ruin your day (No, not even the almighty Tank)


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 30, 2009)

> About time someone's finally taken the time to look up what the phrase "MMO" means.



well i meant ww2ol is a mmo, but didnt intend to make it seem like i was calling l4d a mmo. sorta tying this in with his post....



> You gotta understand that the maximum number of players is massive for someone where ceacar's from.
> 
> Besides, think about it. If he's dissing L4D it's probably pretty damn good.



l4d really wasnt bad. but its gameplay lifetime was pretty short. i loved the movie atmosphere and great quotes like

francis: "i'm not letting these vampires beat me"
bill: "they arent vampires they are zombies francis...."

and the multiplayer was pretty cool too. though the real killer was the rather limited content and the mentioned ease of killing hoards of zombies. they can become so trivial that unless a player is enparreled by a mutant zombie while the team is being attacked the regular zombies are pretty much pointless. 

but ya, ww2ol(now also dubbed battleground europe) is a rather UGLY looking game. the concept is one server, of thousands of players fighting in the invasion of france in 39-40. the map encompasses western germany, much of france and southern britain on a half scale. players fly planes, drive tanks, and even pilot destroyers. so it had a great deal of scale and the vehicle combat is a great deal more "realistic" then in the rest of the shooters. no more tank health, rather calculations of actual penetration done on the tank. an example of this is that an aircraft with .50 guns can easily shred the crew of a german tank if it comes down at the right angle and manages to put the rounds right on top of the turret. 

its got its glitches, ugliness and some balence issues but really its a great game, and the only mmo i play anymore.



> Didn't like the limitation of the controls, the graphics were so crappy as to be distracting, and it didn't have nearly the breadth of plot an character development that Oblivion had. Overall: boring and simplistic, especially without downloadable content.



lol thats an arguement there about the plot between the two games. now really the main plot in oblivion was better told to add audiences by using videos and having voice overs instead of drawl text. morrowind however had a rather large background story, an impressive main story and a good fair deal of plot filled side quests(that weren't crappy run to errends like you'd get at the guild halls). 

the controls were pretty much identical, the difference is that oblivion uses colision of the hitboxes of the models to detect a strike, morrowind in classic paper and pencil rpg style used the character's stats to detect collision. i'm an old school sorta gamer so i prefer it that way. it brought more importance to the character then the oblivion system where for example my unarmored mage(well ok he had magically enchanted clothes with shield on them) frustrated by the fact that the "final boss"(yknow that evil mage who sets up his own version of "heaven"?) reflects spells back just simply beat the evil mage to a pulp with bare hands, which he had really no skill in(took quite a while to kill the guy but it worked). morrowinds system prevented crazy and stupid events like that where a character who has less skill then a child in something on paper is still able to pull it off because of player skill. though of course there were "exploits" to use....

and ya. my biggest beef with oblivion is how they ruined enchanting. making a good constant effect item wasnt about gold, it was about how skilled your character was normally(well unless you were an exploiter who managed to accumulate a HUGE amount of gold). items with constant enchants were thus incredibly precious and suited the sheer power of it. on top of all that oblivions scale to level ideology SUCKS.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 30, 2009)

Fable 2: Fun at first, but after the main quest it gets really boring

Oblivion: Same as Fable 2. Cloning 24k potions is fun though, until your XBox craps out

Fallout 3: After the vault, the game sucked

GTA 4: Great game, great plot, not so fun after the main game

Saint's Row: Waste of money. The crappy diologue, the crappy realism, and the plot sucked

I'll think of more eventually

Oh, and to go with the Oblivion-Morrowind arguement, Morrowind on the PC is better. There are more mods for that then Oblivion. Oblivion is a playground, Morrowind is home.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 31, 2009)

L4D isn't bad by any means... BUT the limited weaponry and only having four (4) different campaigns makes it hard to keep playing.

Can't wait till about 3 months after the SDK is released for it...


----------

